# المجموعة الاولى من كتب انتقال الحرارة من...............م. الغباري



## عبود20 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه مجموعة من الكتب في انتقال الحرارة
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ولا تحرمونا من ردودكم وارائكم


ISBN: 0072826207
Title: Heat Transfer: A Practical Approach with EES CD 2002-10
Author: Yunus A. Cengel, Yunus Cengel 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
Publication Date: 2002-10-17
Number Of Pages: 896




http://mihd.net/7.2011/Book_Heat_Transfer_by_Cengel_2nd_Ed.rar.html



or


http://rapidshare.de/files/26256336/Book_Heat_Transfer_by_Cengel_2nd_Ed.rar

-------------------------------------
ISBN: 0471390151
Title: Heat Transfer Handbook
Author: Adrian Bejan, Allan D. Kraus, 
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2003-06-30
Number Of Pages: 1496






http://rapidshare.de/files/13362281/HTHandbook.rar.html

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/15962216/HeatTransferHandbook_muyac.rar

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/BEJAN__A.__2003_._Heat_Transfer_Handbook.rar 

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/2078133/HeatTransferHandbook_muya.rar

-----------------------------------------------------

ISBN: 3540295267
Title: Heat and Mass Transfer 2006-05
Author: Hans D. Baehr Karl Stephan 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2006-05-22
Number Of Pages: 22





http://mihd.net/1.613/Heat_and_Mass_Transfer.rar.html

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/30068864/Heat_and_Mass_Transfer.rar

------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0971383529
Title: A Heat Transfer Textbook, Third Edition
Author: John H. Lienhard IV
Publisher: Phlogiston Press
Publication Date: 2003-08-05
Number Of Pages: 760



http://web.mit.edu/lienhard/www/ahtt.html 


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/4462845/A_heat_transfer_textbook.pdf-no-password.pdf.html

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/24358521...book_3rd_Ed_-__Phlogiston_Press_2004__4AH.rar

or

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JCXXCXR0 7.39 mb

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/25603617/htt.rar.html 7.57 mb
Password: betah

-----------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0849316995
Title: Heat Transfer in Industrial Combustion
Author: Charles E. Baukal
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2000-05-26
Number Of Pages: 568





http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=07E8TXO9

or
http://rapidshare.de/files/6025927/HEAT_TRANSFER_IN_INDUSTRIAL_COMBUSTION.rar.html
--------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0071410414
Title: Heat Transfer Calculations 2005-08
Author: Myer Kutz
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2005-08-25
Number Of Pages: 768




http://rapidshare.de/files/28846247/Heat_Transfer_Calculations.rar.html

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/30932273/Heat_Transfer_Calculations_0071410414.rar.html 

or

http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=36151

-----------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0471386502
Title: solution manual of Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer, 5th Edition
Author: Frank P. Incropera
Publisher: Wiley
Publication Date: 2001-08-09
Number Of Pages: 944






http://rapidshare.com/files/2333767/FundHeatMassTransfer_muya.rar

or

http://mihd.net/7.2010/Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer__Incropera_.rar.html


------------------------------------------




​


----------



## freedom lover (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي
إنشاء الله يجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## CHE Amjad (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*thanks a lot for you*

hank you very much and go a head:30:


----------



## softchem (10 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank U Alot My Friend


----------



## saif ghost (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ربي يوفقك وتكسب الاجر والثواب صراحة شي رائع جدا وانا بامس الحاجة الى هذي الكتب 

تحياتي


----------



## عبود20 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم احواني واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## snwflk (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
كتاب heat transfer textbook بحاجه الى باسورد
و كذلك كتاب Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer__Incropera_ 
فاذا توفرت لديك ارجو نشرها يا عزيزي


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااا جزيلااااااااا
والله الكتب اجت عالوجع


----------



## ameng (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sabeur (17 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you very very much ya khouya 3abdou


----------



## sindebad (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى لك التوفيق يا عبدو وجزيل الشكر على هذي الكتب القيمة


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر جزيل لك يااخ عبود20


----------



## عبود20 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء يجب الرد على هذه المشاركات حتى تبقى في الصفحة الاولى ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## matrix7000 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## matrix7000 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عزيز (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود............................. وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالمزيد :13:


----------



## ameng (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
كتاب heat transfer textbook بحاجه الى باسورد
و كذلك كتاب Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer__Incropera_ 
فاذا توفرت لديك ارجو نشرها يا عزيزي


----------



## ameng (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ عبود المحترم
كتاب heat transfer textbook بحاجه الى باسورد
و كذلك كتاب Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer__Incropera_ 
فاذا توفرت لديك ارجو نشرها يا عزيزي


----------



## عبود20 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتذر على التاخير الكتاب الاول
Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer__Incropera

الباسورد absolut79


----------



## عبود20 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز الكتاب الثاني
A Heat Transfer Textbook, Third Edition

الباسورد betah
او
www.avaxhome.ru


----------



## mohamed_shehata (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ياخى الله يبارك فيك انا كنت ببحث عن هذه الكتب من زمن جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ameng (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي العزيز عبود المحترم واسال الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amin250 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكـــــــــــــراااااااا
حياكم الله جميعــــا


----------



## bakry06 (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم الكتب رائعة
لكن أحتاج نسخة من الكتاب نفسه وليس الحلول فقط
fundamental of heat and mass transfer
incropera
وشكرا


----------



## ameng (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم الكتب رائعة
لكن أحتاج نسخة من الكتاب نفسه وليس الحلول فقط
fundamental of heat and mass transfer
incropera
وشكرا


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
الكتب ممتازة والروابط شغالة ولقد حملت معظمهم
ألف شكر بجد


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (18 فبراير 2007)

العلم ظاله المومن : انشا الله وجدنا ظالتنا وشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## النذير (19 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
شكرا لكم علي هذا المجهود الجبار الذي نتمني ان يستفيد منه الزملاء المهندسين والطلاب علي السواء
لكني لم استطع تنزيل الكتاب الاول:
Heat Transfer 
A Practical Approach
Yunus A Cengel


----------



## CHE Amjad (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Karim07 (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## محمد عزيز (25 فبراير 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## CHE Amjad (23 مارس 2007)

اذا كان هناك امكانية حلول لكتابك Title: Heat Transfer: A Practical Approach with EES CD 2002-10 ارجو المساعده و شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## يونس سالمان (10 مايو 2007)

*الف شكر*

الف شكر يا سيد عبود على المجهود الرائع و اكرر طلب كابfundamental of heat and mass transfer لكتاب الشرح مش المسائل و لكم جزيل لشكر و وافر الدعاء


----------



## المهندس امجد (11 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## امير العراق (12 مايو 2007)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eezee4u (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## senior-student (15 مايو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير أخوي عبود


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (15 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز 
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو ان تنل الكتب في روابط جديدة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على الردود الطيبه


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

process heat transfer by kern


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الريناد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جعفر هندسة (21 ديسمبر 2007)

iam beeing treaing to download these books from the rapidsheer but surely iam notg foun the files:80:


----------



## عودات (28 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء كتاب :
*PRACTICAL HEAT TRANSFER*
By: Peter Hills 
ISBN
1-56700-216-1


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## arif64 (23 مايو 2008)

*Your book is really good, I liked it, I hope u share us more and more books and I would like to say thanks a lot to this website makers*​​


----------



## العشعوشي (30 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء 
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب
وكثر من امثالك​


----------



## محمد رضا سالم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

password of Frank Incropera
wheiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin?


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا وربي يوفقك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوة على مايقدموه لنا من مساعدات ولكن انا لا اعرف كيف احمل هذه الكتب فاما ان الروابط غير شغالة او ان الكتب قد ازيلت من المواقع المذكورة 
فالرجاء الافادة
واتمنى ممن لديه معلومات عن كيغية تصميم المجفف الدوار rotary drier ان يفيدني فهو من اخص عمليات انتقال الحرارة او من يعرف كتب عنه ان يساعدني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس حنان (26 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanx alot nice books


----------



## khalloda_love (1 مارس 2010)

*solution manual of Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer, 5th Edition ياريت اعادة رفع الكتب دى تانى لوسمحت 

و دخه كمان **Heat Transfer: A Practical Approach with EES CD 2002-10 

و الف شكر ارجوكم المساعدة احتاجهم ضرورى 
*


----------



## 881988 (15 أغسطس 2010)

لله يبارك بيك


----------



## محمد سيد2007 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*لو ممكن تنزل حضرتك الكتابFundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer-Incropera5 th تانى على اى موقع*



عبود20 قال:


> هذه مجموعة من الكتب في انتقال الحرارة
> ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ولا تحرمونا من ردودكم وارائكم
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## م / صلاح الدين (5 يناير 2011)

رجاء أريد طريقة سهلة للتحميل


----------

